# NuLev



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

Can anyone tell me what NuLev is?I don't see it listed on the medications page yet.I too am looking into new medications to take after being on Bentyl & Immodium for 5 years. The Bentyl makes me tired if I take enough to work well. The Immodium causes the rebound D syndrome...I'm tired of it...I want something consistant! Am looking into the antidepressants and anticolonegerics although I am not depressed but do have general anxiety over stressful situations. Elavil, amytriptaline, trycylics, Lexapro...I am confused!Judy


----------

